# Voip and Airport Extreme



## mwarriner (Apr 6, 2008)

We're thinking about switching our house phones from landlines to VOIP.  Right now we have a cable modem hooked directly into an Airport Extreme base station. Printer is networked off of the Airport Extreme. We have an iMac (10.3.9) and two Windows laptops accessing the internet wirelessly thorugh the Airport Extreme. Both laptops use their internal Intel wireless card and the iMac has an Airport card inside. 

Before I take the plunge and sign up for Vonage, I wanted to see what experiences were around the net community.  The results I saw were mixed and I didn't see anybody else using a similar set-up.  A lot of folks had other routers or Airport Express instead of Extreme and other configurations

Our modem connection and base station are upstairs. The fax machine is also upstairs but all the other phone lines and the computers are downstairs. 

Any recommendations or advice on how to make these connections if we do go forward?  BTW- the base station is the older "flying saucer" style base station with USB, WAN and LAN ports.

Thanks for helping!
MIke


----------



## debiso (Apr 10, 2008)

I am using a new extreme with voip and it is working great!  I don't about vonage, I get voip from a local company.  I have a linksys voip adaptor.  I rewired so the internet goes directly to the linksys then the linksys to the airport.  The linksys manages the voip bandwidth.  This works great for us.  We dropped both of our land lines and went completely to voip.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 7, 2008)

I've been VoIP for almost 5 years with a SIP service (not Vonage).

VoIP uses surprisingly little bandwidth, you should be fine. Although, lack of QoS is something that is *sorely* missing from Apple networking hardware.


----------



## jackmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

mwarriner said:


> We're thinking about switching our house phones from landlines to VOIP.  Right now we have a cable modem hooked directly into an Airport Extreme base station. Printer is networked off of the Airport Extreme. We have an iMac (10.3.9) and two Windows laptops accessing the internet wirelessly thorugh the Airport Extreme. Both laptops use their internal Intel wireless card and the iMac has an Airport card inside.
> 
> Before I take the voip plunge and sign up for Vonage, I wanted to see what experiences were around the net community using voip.  The results I saw were mixed and I didn't see anybody else using a similar set-up.  A lot of folks had other routers or Airport Express instead of Extreme and other configurations
> 
> ...



You can get a cheap voip line and it will save you a lot of money. Vonage is a great company. So is Phone Power. You can also get a toll free voip system. You can use an internet fax line so you dont need a fax machine. I added some links so you can check them out. Good Luck!


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2011)

I used Vonage for 5 years now. Thing I like about it I forward calls to my cell phone after a certain number of rings (my work & family have the only number of this phone). It has always sounded fine and is as a good as my high speed network. 

The best thing about it is I don't have to have my Mac online all the time. I even have it behind my wired router that is connected to my cable modem. 

One thing you might would want to take a look at Google Voice so you can traffic market calls directly to Voice message and direct family calls and others(like work, school, etc.) to ring you a little differently.


----------



## charlieluc1968 (Dec 1, 2011)

mwarriner said:


> We're thinking about switching our house phones from landlines to VOIP.  Right now we have a cable modem hooked directly into an Airport Extreme base station. Printer is networked off of the Airport Extreme. We have an iMac (10.3.9) and two Windows laptops accessing the internet wirelessly thorugh the Airport Extreme. Both laptops use their internal Intel wireless card and the iMac has an Airport card inside.
> 
> Before I take the plunge and sign up for Vonage, I wanted to see what experiences were around the net community.  The results I saw were mixed and I didn't see anybody else using a similar set-up.  A lot of folks had other routers or Airport Express instead of Extreme and other configurations
> 
> ...



I am looking for a good deal on a Small Busienss Voip Provider but there are so many options out there I do not know which one to choose.  Any advice on the best/ cheapest ones out there? Thanks in advance.
-Charlie


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 4, 2011)

charlieluc1968 said:


> I am looking for a good deal on a Small Busienss Voip Provider but there are so many options out there I do not know which one to choose.  Any advice on the best/ cheapest ones out there? Thanks in advance.
> -Charlie



A friend on mine who is self employed thinks the pay-as-you go VOIP Callcentric is well worth the money. One caveat is you have to bring your own VOIP router, like the Linksys PAP2T (Calcentric help setup page).


----------

